# Your music taste in 15 years



## Huilunsoittaja (Apr 6, 2010)

Just a curious question, won't be a poll. Do you think your taste will be different 15-20 years from now? More "conservative" that is, tending to like Baroque or Classical? More "liberal" that is, tending to like 20th Cent. and Contemporary? Or, simply more open to all eras in general?

My prediction for myself: I may turn into an avid Stravinsky/Bartok/R.Strauss/Mahler fan (all people I dislike in the present) in the next 10 years, then turn to Serialism, and then have a reactionary period where I will listen to Baroque/Classical eras (more likely to happen 40-50 years from now, if Lord-willing I live that long).

I'll see if it actually happens.


----------



## science (Oct 14, 2010)

This is an excellent question, because in the past 15 years my tastes have wandered. For awhile Chopin was my main man, then Mozart, then Brahms. I've been thinking I was getting into a Beethoven or a French romanticism phase, but now it looks like I'm just in a general baroque phase. (Meanwhile of course I listened to a little bit of everything else too.) In the last 3 years or so, jazz has been changing my life. 

All of that is meant to illustrate that I really can't guess what I'll be loving in 5, 10 or 15 years. I hope I have those years, though!


----------



## emiellucifuge (May 26, 2009)

Currently im Liberalising - recently getting into Boulez, Nono, Ligeti etc... I definitely think I will one day have a reactionary phase going back to simpler early romantic - baroque. But in the long run ill probably maintain my love for the early 20th century romantics while keeping an open mind for all the other stuff.

Why dont you like Stravinsky?


----------



## Huilunsoittaja (Apr 6, 2010)

emiellucifuge said:


> Why dont you like Stravinsky?


He was EVIL!  He called Prokofiev an idiot, and he insulted Glazunov as many times as he could get the chance!! Nor do I like much of his philosophy on music.

But besides that, I'm starting to get use to his music. I've liked the Firebird for a long time, that's definitely Russian. What's often missing is that classic "Russian" style which I love most, even Prokofiev held true to this factor. But Stravinsky became more like a French Impressionist, so if I ever were to start liking him, I would admire him for that reason, and not as a Russian composer.


----------



## emiellucifuge (May 26, 2009)

Okay but in some ways hes more russian than Prokofiev due to his use of Russian folk melodies (ala Le Sacre), which I dont believe Prokofiev used?


----------



## Aramis (Mar 1, 2009)

emiellucifuge said:


> Okay but in some ways hes more russian than Prokofiev due to his use of Russian folk melodies (ala Le Sacre), which I dont believe Prokofiev used?


Using existing folk tunes is not determinant of being national composer. It's ability of writing original ones that reflect folk music and more metaphysical aspects of national tradition.


----------



## Webernite (Sep 4, 2010)

I think I'll probably be a fanatical Wagnerian.


----------



## Edward Elgar (Mar 22, 2006)

At present I enjoy the canon. I.e. Bach, Mozart/Haydn, Beethoven, Brahms/Wagner, Schoenberg & Co., Ligeti and other significant contemporary figures.

I predict I will grow to like early music (Renaissance/Baroque) although I don't much like it now. I hope I also develop a better understanding and appreciation of Jazz. I've started off with Miles Davis and love his work so I think I'll go from there if anyone wants to point me in the right direction.


----------



## Huilunsoittaja (Apr 6, 2010)

emiellucifuge said:


> Okay but in some ways hes more russian than Prokofiev due to his use of Russian folk melodies (ala Le Sacre), which I dont believe Prokofiev used?


Mmm...

Well, use of Folk melodies is one thing. But... Orchestration, texture, atmosphere, that's what I mean by Russian.

True, Prokofiev was very very Unrussian sometimes, but he quit being like that after a few years.


----------



## emiellucifuge (May 26, 2009)

Why?

The folk music of a nation takes its characteristics from its rhythmic or harmonic qualities. Whether you directly use them or imitate them shouldnt detract from the distinctly russian (in this case) sound.


----------



## Aramis (Mar 1, 2009)

emiellucifuge said:


> Why?
> 
> The folk music of a nation takes its characteristics from its rhythmic or harmonic qualities. Whether you directly use them or imitate them shouldnt detract from the distinctly russian (in this case) sound.


The greatest achievements of national styles belong to those works and composers which were creative enough to process folk music and incorporate it's essence into their music. Quotations from folklore and much easier and if you will look deeper into history of the subject, you will see that there are plenty of forgotten composers who thought that developing national style equals writing fugues and variations on melodies taken straight from folklore. Those who still are remembered did a lot more than that. I recommend you to read writings by Szymanowski that are devoted to this subject. They reveal greater truth of national music (as a whole) and refute shallow stereotyphes and views on this matter.

I don't want to decide if Stravisnky is more Russian than Prokofiev or contrary. I'm just saying that IF he is more Russian, it's not because he quotes folk tunes, it means very little.


----------



## emiellucifuge (May 26, 2009)

Maybe I will. He doesnt quote folk tunes anyway, just uses the modes.


----------



## Aramis (Mar 1, 2009)

emiellucifuge said:


> Maybe I will. He doesnt quote folk tunes anyway, just uses the modes.


I think bassoon melody opening Rite of Spring is quotation.


----------



## World Violist (May 31, 2007)

I'm sorta reactionalizing right now, getting deeper still into Sibelius and Bruckner, and introducing Webern into my listening. Rather large step from Norgard/Boulez.

In 15 years I figure I'll either be in a strong reactionary phase or a strong liberal phase. Or I could actually find a composer and style I can consistently like and "stay with" as it were. Judging by my current reading habits (Nietzsche and Foucault) I'll have read a ton of all sorts of philosophical stuff by then and will be sufficiently disillusioned with everything to just stick to Boulez and Webern, that sort of stuff.


----------



## Polednice (Sep 13, 2009)

Being still quite young, I still have a lot of exploring to do, and am not sure where 15 years will take me (but I know Brahms will always be my No. 1 ).

In the past year, I've developed a greater interest in some 20th century composers, so I see that continuing into greater appreciation, however, I very much doubt I'll ever enjoyably listen to serialism, partly on principle! 

I'm already a fan of medieval and renaissance music, but I am yet to have a proper Baroque-liking phase, so maybe that'll happen before I'm 40...


----------



## starthrower (Dec 11, 2010)

I don't know if it's a change of taste, or just the fact that I need to let some things rest and move on. There is a lot of music I love but don't listen to anymore. My brain wants to hear something different. I'm definitely not becoming more conservative. I want to hear modern music.


----------



## Art Rock (Nov 28, 2009)

First off, I'll be glad to be alive 15 years from now. That said, my musical taste has been very broad for decades (Classical music from Gregorian chant to contemporary, Classic rock, Progressive rock, smooth jazz, chansons) and I expect it to stay that way.


----------



## Sid James (Feb 7, 2009)

Interesting question. I'm an all rounder now, not a specialist. That's how it's been basically from the beginning. Starting out in the '80's & '90's, I hovered mainly around orchestral, with a hint of the other genres. I collected cd's & went to concerts - mainly chamber & orchestral. A big breakthrough was hearing atonal music for the first time in 1995 - Berg's _Wozzeck_. That was like a revelation, but I was slow to follow it up. From 1995 till 2008 I hardly collected any classical. I went over to jazz. I had a Vaughan Williams phase when I thought he was the bees kness, but once I began to cast my net wider in 2008, I realised he was really nothing much to write home about compared to others (this is just my opinion, of course). From 2008 I started collecting classical again, and the following year I started going to concerts again. I am now into all genres except opera, but chamber is still my favourite.

& what of the next 15 years? I'll be pushing 50 by then. I am beginning to listen to much non-classical music on radio now. From rock, metal, rap, techno, electro, etc. Maybe in the next 15 years my interest in these genres will deepen. But classical will still be my first love, no doubt. I especially want to get into more solo piano, chamber & choral music. Songs as well. I am too scatty to focus properly on anything for a very long time, in terms of genre anyway. So I think I will remain (happily) an eclectic. Who knows, maybe the opera bug will bite me at some point? I am a "deep" person, sometimes a bit too serious, if something doesn't interest me 100% then it doesn't interest me at all.

I also think that it might be an option for me to study musicology at some point, maybe closer to retirement age, because I love reading about the history and other people's ideas/criticism of music...


----------



## HarpsichordConcerto (Jan 1, 2010)

Who's to say? I might end up loving every note written by Stockhausen and his genre of the weird electronic fart type etc.


----------



## Edward Elgar (Mar 22, 2006)

HarpsichordConcerto said:


> Who's to say? I might end up loving every note written by Stockhausen and his genre of the weird electronic fart type etc.


You know you want to!


----------



## jhar26 (Jul 6, 2008)

If we could predict what we'll like fifteen or twenty years from now we'd probably be liking it now already. But I'm pretty open minded. I listen to music from all periods from the baroque onwards and in all genres (opera, symphonic, chamber, piano, etc) and I like a lot of non-classical music as well. I don't think that will change. I hope it won't anyway.


----------



## MJTTOMB (Dec 16, 2007)

I don't understand how anybody could think Stravinsky was evil. Certainly he was opinionated and he spoke his mind, but what composer hasn't had a fight with another composer? For a long period of time, Prokofiev and Rachmaninoff were quite hateful toward one another.






It seems completely implausible to me that the little old man in this video is somehow hiding some sort of demon. He's just a funny, brilliant little man.


----------



## emiellucifuge (May 26, 2009)

Well what about this guy?


----------



## Huilunsoittaja (Apr 6, 2010)

> a funny, brilliant little man


DAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHH!!

That's all I can say.

There's one story about Stravinsky that I thought pretty funny though. It was when Walt Disney showed him how he was going to use the Rite of Spring in Fantasia to depict volcanoes, dinosaurs, and such. Stravinsky's comment at seeing the pictures went something like this: "Ah! _That_ must have been what I had in mind!" 

By the way, I _love_ to read about all the rivalries between the composers. ex. Tchaikovsky vs. Rimsky-Korsakov, Stravinsky vs. Prokofiev, Prokofiev vs. Shostakovich.

But mark me, I probably *will* fall to Stravinsky's influence. And when you see me raving positively about him someday, run to your bunker, it'll be the end of the world. :lol:


----------



## Jules141 (Nov 20, 2009)

What what WHAT? I keep on hearing stuff of Prokofiev getting dissed by fellow russians? Does anyone have a quote or artical/evidence/anything about this. I love tiffs.


----------



## Huilunsoittaja (Apr 6, 2010)

Jules141 said:


> What what WHAT? I keep on hearing stuff of Prokofiev getting dissed by fellow russians? Does anyone have a quote or artical/evidence/anything about this. I love tiffs.


YES!

Stravinsky about Prokofiev: "Outside of music, he's an idiot." Just google quote for confirmation.
True, this isn't an attack on his music, obviously, and he may have had good reason (note my concessional tone  )


----------



## Jules141 (Nov 20, 2009)

Huilunsoittaja said:


> YES!
> 
> Stravinsky about Prokofiev: "Outside of music, he's an idiot." Just google quote for confirmation.
> True, this isn't an attack on his music, obviously, and he may have had good reason (note my concessional tone  )


Arr! No one insults Prokofiev! *burns only Firebird recording* (jks)

I now feel like I need evidence for Sergei's stupidity just to justify it.


----------



## Huilunsoittaja (Apr 6, 2010)

Jules141 said:


> Arr! No one insults Prokofiev! *burns only Firebird recording* (jks)
> 
> I now feel like I need evidence for Sergei's stupidity just to justify it.


HAHA! I like you, that was my reaction too, only I don't have any Stravinsky to burn.

Unfortunately, there probably is a lot of evidence... :lol: But I love him anyway.


----------



## emiellucifuge (May 26, 2009)

How about this one



> * * *"My mother had to explain that one couldn't compose a Liszt rhapsody because it was a piece of music that Liszt himself had composed."


----------



## starry (Jun 2, 2009)

It's very difficult to say whether I will be specializing in any particular area of classical music in 15 years (assuming I am alive and well of course too). I would hope still to be listening to whatever new music is being produced at the time, in whatever style.


----------



## StlukesguildOhio (Dec 25, 2006)

I've been listening seriously to classical music for over 15 years already. Certainly there are some things (the Brandenburg Concertos, the Four Seasons) and certain composers (Tchaikovsky) that I don't listen to quite as much as when I was younger. On the other hand, Bach, Beethoven and Mozart remain at the core of the canon to me with Handel, Haydn, Wagner, Schubert, Brahms, and Mahler not far behind. The biggest change in my listening habits have been in the breadth of what I listen to: literally hundreds of composers from the first preserved examples of music to the latest compositions. Right now I'm burrowing into Baroque music... unveiling a breadth and depth to match that of the Romantic and Post-Romantic period. If I had to note one other change that has occurred it must be the increased accessibility to an incredibly wide array of music thanks to the internet. A lot of the vocal music I so love... the songs, melodies, chanson, and lieder were the most difficult if not impossible to find anywhere not long ago. The same was true of medieval and Renaissance music. I now would include Monteverdi in my top 10 composers and Gesualdo in my top 20... yet had not even heard of them 15 years ago.

I doubt that I'll get into that electronic fart music, however... in spite of the fact that I quite like Stockhausen's Stimmung (even HC might give this work a second listen:lol:. Hell, HC, Paul Hillier recorded it!!)

:tiphat:


----------



## Jacob Singer (Jan 7, 2011)

For all of my adult life I have enjoyed many different kinds of music (jazz, classical, soul, blues, rock, etc.), and I don't see how that could ever possibly change.


----------



## Guest (Jan 19, 2011)

In the span of a year I've gone from listening almost exclusively to Brahms, to guys like Rautavaara and Lutoslawski and Penderecki. So, I think it's probably safe to assume that I'll keep branching out till I like everything! Haha. I'll still never like Tchaikovsky or Wagner, though, and I'll keep avoiding Beethoven for as long as I can.


----------



## myaskovsky2002 (Oct 3, 2010)

*This is for me in a very few years*






Martin


----------



## Huilunsoittaja (Apr 6, 2010)

myaskovsky2002 said:


> Martin


Aw. Well, make sure you listen to this instead when that time comes: 




By the way, there's one thing that's gonna stay about me in the next 15 years I think: my disinclination for chamber music. I don't see me liking that stuff any time soon, not even college.


----------



## myaskovsky2002 (Oct 3, 2010)

Good.

Martin


----------



## Ravellian (Aug 17, 2009)

15 years??? I can't think ahead 15 minutes, let alone years


----------



## Pieck (Jan 12, 2011)

Ravellian said:


> 15 years??? I can't think ahead 15 minutes, let alone years


Ditto. Hope I'll be an expert in chamber music and romanticism


----------



## Sovr'gnChancellor£ (Jan 25, 2011)

I think I would only stick with Baroque, Classical etc - maybe a bit of 20th Century.
If a new genre comes around - and it is not dumbed down like the current state of some 21st Century music - I will give it a go.

Yet, it does not mean that I will leave the likes of Hardn, Mozart, Vivaldi, Beethoven etc behind...


----------



## Sovr'gnChancellor£ (Jan 25, 2011)

Jeff N said:


> In the span of a year I've gone from listening almost exclusively to Brahms, to guys like Rautavaara and Lutoslawski and Penderecki. So, I think it's probably safe to assume that I'll keep branching out till I like everything! Haha. I'll still never like Tchaikovsky or Wagner, though, and I'll keep avoiding Beethoven for as long as I can.


 You. Will. Stay. Away. From. Tchaikovsky and Beethoven??

Really?? Surely not? Have you even attempted listening to _any_ of Beethoven's symphonies? His Violin Concerto, perhaps? Surely, you cannot say you do not even find something remotely special about them? Tchiakovsky Violin Concertos? His symphonies, for goodness' sake?

Wagner... well, I personally only like a few Overtures... the operas are... no comment (well I have not actually given them patience).


----------



## emiellucifuge (May 26, 2009)

Sovr'gnChancellor£ said:


> Wagner... well, I personaly only like a few Overtures... the operas are... no comment (well I have not actually given them patience).




Its worth it!


----------



## Sovr'gnChancellor£ (Jan 25, 2011)

emiellucifuge said:


> Its worth it!


Oh, you got me too :lol:

When I have the patience and time - and it will be partly because you recommended it and because I like the way the German language sounds


----------



## EddieRUKiddingVarese (Jan 8, 2013)

More Radical................ Less conservative music derived by direct brain manipulation..........


----------



## clavichorder (May 2, 2011)

I might just be singin' the blues in 15 years time!


----------



## Huilunsoittaja (Apr 6, 2010)

EddieRUKiddingVarese said:


> More Radical................ Less conservative music derived by direct brain manipulation..........


lol thanks for resurrecting my thread.


----------



## Pugg (Aug 8, 2014)

clavichorder said:


> I might just be singin' the blues in 15 years time!


Sounds like a good plan!


----------



## Friendlyneighbourhood (Oct 8, 2016)

I listen to everything I like, as usual.
Sometimes it's Monteverdi, sometimes it's Haydn, sometimes it's Wagner, sometimes it's Shostakovich, sometimes it's Penderecki, sometimes it's Boulez, sometimes it's Stockhausen, sometimes it's Bob Dylan, sometimes it's cannibal corpse, sometimes it's The Beatles, sometimes it's Brian Eno, sometimes it's Foo Fighters. Nothing has really changed since I first got into music, it's always been quite vast for me! :tiphat:


----------



## Harmonie (Mar 24, 2007)

Hm... Well over just the last decade (which is about when I started getting into classical music) I started out with mostly Baroque and Classic, then eventually found French Impressionism. Then in the last half of the decade I came to find interest in Early Music (initially Renaissance polyphonic works like Tallis' but eventually instrumental, as well).

15 years? Yeah, I'm afraid I can't afford to look forward that far... but I'll still answer. You could say that maybe I'll get interested in the other eras of classical, although I just don't see it happening. Maybe I'll get into 20th century atonal works. Currently I think they're jarring, but I thought the same thing of medieval/Renaissance reed instruments, and now I love them.

That's just a guess. That probably won't happen.


----------



## Pugg (Aug 8, 2014)

Harmonie said:


> Hm... Well over just the last decade (which is about when I started getting into classical music) I started out with mostly Baroque and Classic, then eventually found French Impressionism. Then in the last half of the decade I came to find interest in Early Music (initially Renaissance polyphonic works like Tallis' but eventually instrumental, as well).
> 
> 15 years? Yeah, I'm afraid I can't afford to look forward that far... but I'll still answer. You could say that maybe I'll get interested in the other eras of classical, although I just don't see it happening. Maybe I'll get into 20th century atonal works. Currently I think they're jarring, but I thought the same thing of medieval/Renaissance reed instruments, and now I love them.
> 
> That's just a guess. That probably won't happen.


But then again, you never know.


----------



## Flamme (Dec 30, 2012)

Think i would enjoy silence the most.


----------



## hpowders (Dec 23, 2013)

OP: Whatever the nursing home has scheduled. I just hope it's not one work by Schubert or Liszt played in a continuous loop.


----------



## Blancrocher (Jul 6, 2013)

hpowders said:


> I just hope it's not one work by Schubert or Liszt played in a continuous loop.


Sorry, but that's what pretty much every work by Schubert and Liszt is like.


----------



## hpowders (Dec 23, 2013)

Blancrocher said:


> Sorry, but that's what pretty much every work by Schubert and Liszt is like.


Chuck the nursing home. I will just have a day nurse visit me at home. At least I can have her insert the Schoenberg Violin Concerto CD in my CD player and press "play". Hopefully the insurance will cover that.


----------



## Jos (Oct 14, 2013)

You can have her insert anything you'd want into anything you'd like. Insurance coverage is a different matter.
The beauty of the marketsystem in healthcare.....


----------



## Friendlyneighbourhood (Oct 8, 2016)

My music tastes have changed. I used to prefer the taste of the cardboard packaging, I'd say it "tastes like chicken". But once I started making money, I started to prefer the taste of the CDs, I guess it was a craving for the polycarbonate :tiphat:


----------



## Ingélou (Feb 10, 2013)

I am retired, so I suppose that my music tastes won't change all that much now. And in fact, I've always liked best the genres that I like now - early music, baroque, folk - except that now I'm more 'into' these musics and know more. And the great thing is that in fifteen years I still won't have exhausted them. 

I hope that in fifteen years I am still playing the fiddle and have become a better fiddler too. But that's in the hands of Fate!

However, I shall use the fifteen years to listen to other music too & enjoy it, albeit in a milder way, because I've always liked lots of different stuff, too.


----------



## Der Titan (Oct 17, 2016)

Difficult to say. I can imagine that I will know a bit more French, English and American music. I will know a bit more of Renaissance music. I will know more chamber music.


----------



## schigolch (Jun 26, 2011)

I'm pretty ecumenical in my tastes since a long time, and I don't expect this to change in the near future.


----------



## Pugg (Aug 8, 2014)

schigolch said:


> I'm pretty ecumenical in my tastes since a long time, and I don't expect this to change in the near future.


Sounds fine by me, I am discovering things almost every day, thanks to you and other opera / music lovers.


----------

